# 2009

## admin

19  23  2009             . 
    19   11 00.     .
   -        ,             . 
         200-    .. ,    䳺    ,  ,    񳺿  . 
      ,      .    , ,   ,   䳿  .        ,      .     
    ,   .     2009 , ,     ,   ͳ, 糿, 볿,   .    -  ,    -,  ,     . 
  ,       ,  .   ,   ,         ,  ,     ,  ,    .  2007       .  ,          -.     
       .  2008                .     
             2009    .    ,      .              . yarmarok@rambler.ru yarmarok@kot.poltava.ua  _ -  _

----------


## Kaa

,  , ,  :    ,        ?    -      ""     ,  -   ?

----------


## aneisha

,   .    ,    ,     .    ,      . ,  ,    .

----------


## Uksus

,   ?

----------

, ""      .

----------


## serg1975

!!!   ""   . 100 .)))

----------

> ,   ?

     ( )  ,  .

----------


## serg1975

.     . )))

----------


## vol4itsa

'       !!

----------


## Uksus

.

----------


## laithemmer

....   ,   -  ,       )

----------


## nevodka

. ,  ,  .

----------


## laithemmer

*nevodka*, -  ?
       ?

----------


## aneisha

*laithemmer*,        ?

----------


## RAMM

> ...

    , .                . ,    , ,  .
.  . 20-30      . .

----------


## LAEN

*RAMM*,    ?
 ,   .

----------

,  .     .

----------


## RAMM

> *RAMM*,    ?
>  ,   .

     ,   .     ,        ,        .

----------


## LAEN

, . 
,          +     ( ,  ... ) ?

----------


## laithemmer

!!!    -   .

----------


## LAEN

,     ,     .
     -

----------


## Alice

> . ,  ,  .

       -  ,        ,           ?

----------

.    ,      .   ...    -  )))        .

----------


## vol4itsa

> , . 
> ,          +     ( ,  ... ) ?

        ?

----------


## LAEN

> ?

  22.08.09,   10.30.
    3 .
  55 .,   - .

----------


## Kaa

.  ,  :(

----------


## LAEN

19  23

----------


## nimrali

*LAEN*,    (  2- )   ?

----------


## LAEN

-     .     - .
  -  .
       (   ,     ..)

----------


## nimrali

> 

      

> (   ,     ..)

  ,    ( ).

----------


## LAEN

*nimrali*, , .
   ,  .

----------


## Sky

> 

  ,  ,       . *Olio*,      ?

----------


## sharasha

> ,

  ,       ! ,      !    ! , , !
ճ, ,    !     !))))))

----------


## Olio

> Olio,      ?

    г)))       )

----------


## kobieta

:

----------


## kobieta

: 
   300-600  
  !!! :) 
  -  ,   ,   ;         ,   !  ! 
mOn( 2009)  
mOn( 2008)  
( ...)

----------


## LAEN

> ** 
>    | :  
>            30  ,               250 . .,      ! 
>  , ,     ,                 -    .   ,      .  -2010       ̳    .         16 .     ,        .      ,    -2010    ,  ,      ,  ,             .

  http://www.poltava.pl.ua/news/econom...-business/369/

----------


## RAMM

,    ,       .

----------

> !!!   ""   . 100 .)))

   , ,

----------


## Mihey

?   ?
 2  -  ))           )))

----------


## Gonosuke

> 2  -  ))

     ,      )))  )))

----------

